# Game #51 (2/9): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers - Raptors Preview*
> 
> 
> If the Toronto Raptors are to extend their season-high winning streak, they'll have to beat a team they haven't had much success against in their history.
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully we play better than we did last night. 

Actually, I'm sure we will because I don't think we could play any worse than we did against the Pistons.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

also the raptors dont play zone on kobe..remember last year on january 22nd...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush can't guard Ford or Calderon, If Bynum can't guard scrubs like Webber, I don't know how he is going to guard Bosh. That is all I have to say.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Should be a pretty good game. Good luck!:biggrin:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Smush can't guard Ford or Calderon, If Bynum can't guard scrubs like Webber, I don't know how he is going to guard Bosh. That is all I have to say.



Won't Lamar be guarding Bosh? There is really no way that Bynum could do it. Bosh can shoot from deep! 

Since there is really no way to play worse than last night, we will play better tonight and take this win. The raptors have been playing pretty well recently so at least we have a shot.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Smush can't guard Ford or Calderon, If Bynum can't guard scrubs like Webber, I don't know how he is going to guard Bosh. That is all I have to say.


Webber is not a scrub. He is not his old self but he is savvy. He tore up our defense last night with his passing. I hope Bynum took mental notes about how to look for cutters from CWebb. I hope the rest of our team took mental notes on how to cut to the basket also.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Webber is not a scrub. He is not his old self but he is savvy. He tore up our defense last night with his passing. I hope Bynum took mental notes about how to look for cutters from CWebb. I hope the rest of our team took mental notes on how to cut to the basket also.


You are right, Webber is not a scrub, he is a back stabbing, whining, lazy, unfaithful scrub.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is amazing, how every stadium Kobe visits sells out, and yet the league officials and David Stern shows no love for him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like bryant is in attack mode. Lakers turning the ball over early.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They have the oldest man in the word officiating again.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If you can't score against a team like Toronto, you have a problem.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The feeling I have for watching Radman, is the same feeling I had when I was watching Sasha in the beginning.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Lakers should seriously consider getting one of two Toronto PGs. They are loaded with PGs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The plays of Smush and Radman is driving me nuts.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Both team shooting horrible. Lakers at 27% and Toronto at 31%.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant bulldozing through 4 raptors.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Are the Raptors fan still upset about the 81 points, I can hear booing when the ball is in the hands of Bryant.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers went to the FT line 0 times and Toronto 10 times in the first quarter.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like Odom is half asleep.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Cookie in the game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ohhh if Cookie had dunked that... it would have been one of the top assists of the year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Anoher lackluster effort so far settling for jumpers, Bynum missing awkward lay-ups, Vlad playing stupid. 

Gonna be another loss unless one of the bench guys ome up big.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am startng to like Sasha on the floor. He tries his best on the defensive end.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should attack the basket, Toronto is one of the worst defensive team in the league. They have got no shot blocker whatsoever.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Turiaf throwing down after an offensive rebound.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It feels good to see Cookie instead of Odom, right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Where are the rest of the Lakers fans today?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am tired of seeing Smuch chucking up shots like he is Arenas.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What the heck is Smush doing? Thats 3 missed 3 point shots missed here in this quarter.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Finally Smush hits a 3... man.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should attack the basket. 4 free throws in the first half against a team who doesn't block any shots is pathetic.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TSN is wack... did that count or no?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No basket


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

TSN sucks, all they show is bowling, hockey, darts, and crap.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it me or are we getting screwed by the refs almost nightly now. We almost never shoot more free throws than anyone anymore. odom gets hit every time he drives and doesn't get a call. We know the Kobe story. 

As for the 1st half we are toast, we're playing on tired legs. Cook has given us a boost as I thought he would. We can win this game if the rapts play as stupid as they do in the 2nd half as they did in the 1st. 

As for my thoughts that Kobe could go for big numbers can that, he's outta gas he looks spent very little lift on his jumper. 

Odom, Evans Cook, and smush I think will be key for the 2nd half if they can summon enough energy we can win.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant with 0 turnover in the first half.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

(sigh)...lets look towards cleveland..lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

4 free throws for the whole team in 24 minutes of play. Wade already shot more than 20 free throws more than 3 times this year by himself. The referees are screwing the Lakers over and over, be it at home or on road.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What the heck kind of call is that? Odom didnt foul GARBAGE-osa


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the lakers are seriously a very disturbing team to watch these days


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

18-4 FT difference now for the Raptors.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Did we just get 2 calls in a row? wtf?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha Smush with 2 consecutive And 1


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is slacking off on Parker on D though...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers ball movement, POOR with capital P.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn TJ is FAST!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom is thinking about the refs toooooo much.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i love how we lose to trash night in and night out


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i love how we lose to trash night in and night out



I dont consider Raptors as trash....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe didnt do **** in this quarter


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah except 2 turnovers


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

How about we get Kobe back in there right about now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bet Cook doesnt even step back out there.. ugh


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> I dont consider Raptors as trash....



Umm...i do..the lakers are letting them take this game...which sucks because a heathy roster would have had us win 7 of the 8 game road trip


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn Im sooo frustrate right now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is injured... he messed up his ankle there.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Umm...i do..the lakers are letting them take this game...which sucks because a heathy roster would have had us win 7 of the 8 game road trip


You know the world doesn't revolve around the Lakers. Try to pay attention to other teams once in a while, perhaps you'll learn something.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Who is our full roster? With Kwame Brown here? come on man. Evans is doing exactly what Luke would have done for us. The Raptors are playing better than us... hats off to them.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

MVP chants for Bosh? Come on, he is not in the same league as Nash or Dirk. As they chant MVP, he gets the ball bounced off his chest lol


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Raps fans are just showing their appreciation for the man. Every Canadian knows who the MVP is this year. You won't see many Raptor fans picking Bosh over that guy.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers should keep running that Cook - Kobe pick and pop


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Raps fans are just showing their appreciation for the man. Every Canadian knows who the MVP is this year. You won't see many Raptor fans picking Bosh over that guy.


I know what you mean...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just like that... its by 3.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

MVP has lost its value and meaning since 2004-5 season.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

3 pts game baby


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Tied game, Bosh will shoot 2. Kobe time


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I like the scoring spread though..

Kobe - 21
Smush - 18
Odom - 17
Evans - 17


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol bad call.. that was not a foul on Mo Pete


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with the [email protected]


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

dang, we catch a break here. LA timeout


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Cook... give that back to Kobe!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Crap.. gonna be more hate for Cook cuz of that miss


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg... did Odom foul him or did he lose it out?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

STUPID STUPID STUPID way to lose.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

oh please, rebound the ****ing ball


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Down 3, 11s to go


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ah man... I live in Canada... am gonna people at work laughing at me now lol. Good thing I didnt go to this game, I had tickets to it but I would have been pissed if the Lakers had lost while am there.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe takes the 3, he misses.. Raptors rebound, game over.

Book it!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> Kobe takes the 3, he misses.. Raptors rebound, game over.
> 
> Book it!


Like I said... book it.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

it is over, damn, im so disappointed right now


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol...wow..3-4 on this roadtrip


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We could cles the game better than that.. oh well..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does Kobe have to wait till fourth quarter to play well. It happens in every freaking game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This just highlights the importance of Cook, when he was in the game our offense worked the pick and pop with he and Kobe opened up the game, gave us a shot to win. The missed free throw rebound was critical, and the Cook missed 3. 

We are fading fast the road trip has stripped our legs. I don't see us beating the cavs and we'll limp home 3-5 on the trip. 

Just angers me more that Stu Jackson former Knick Coach suspends Kobe which helps his former team, he should have been excused from that decision. I know he likes Isiah but damn then he doesn't suspend Manu or Lebron, totally bogus cost us a game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Why does Kobe have to wait till fourth quarter to play well. It happens in every freaking game.


Because PJ has gotten in Kobe's head about being unselfish. He's messing up Kobe's game. he needs to let Kobe do his thing. 

We haven't played well as a team 2 games straight in a month. Our last good win was the Spurs in San Antonio. 

We're getting nothing from so many guys now nightly. Things are getting bad.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

There going up and down lately. Having winning streaks then start losing. There record is on a good side. I wonder if they can get a five game win streak going at least.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Because PJ has gotten in Kobe's head about being unselfish. He's messing up Kobe's game. he needs to let Kobe do his thing.
> 
> We haven't played well as a team 2 games straight in a month. Our last good win was the Spurs in San Antonio.
> 
> We're getting nothing from so many guys now nightly. Things are getting bad.


uhh yeah and the fact that mitch doesnt want to trade because he thinks our chemistry is good isnt very solid either


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Awsome this is what the 3rd game on this friggin roadtrip that we should have won...wed better win in cleaveland then win our 4 game home stand...we need this badly


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

After reading Kobe's post game comments there doesn't seem to be much disappointment or anger. I mean he heaps all this sugary praise on Bosh and then talks about his team being fatigued. if he's becoming mentally weak instead if defiant then we're headed down the drain. I'm not into this good cop thing he's doing, I liked it better when he was angry after games. Everyone has convinced him he has to be all positive. Mj used to fuss and cuss a championship team Kobe can damn sure light a fire under his lackadaisical good chemsitry having bunch. 

Maybe our chemistry is too good where criticism just sorta doesn't exists. Maybe its me but I liked when Shaq and Kobe were mad at each other and we were running the league. 

Now we have a bunch of good citizens losing games because of the lack of passion. 

Kobe needs a lightening rod an Artest type player who will not take any shh off anyone. 

We have the mellow fellow with Kobe now. Thats not leadership either.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

were only 3.5 games out of the 3rd spot in the west....i dont think we should start sweating anything


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Huh Steez.. WHASSUP?
HaHAHAHA, YEAA RAPS BABY!

Even Tho We Played ****ty, We Still Got It.. Wow!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was watching the game (delayed) and there was a couple of minutes left...close game...I flipped to ESPNews for a sec, and of course, the score shown was the Lakers losing 96-92. I was so pissed. 

I predicted we'd come out of the road tripe at least 5-3...clearly, I was wrong.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the Lakers did the wrong thing by exceeding our expectations in the beginning. No one thought they would be this good, most of the analyst had them missing play-offs. Seriously I don't blame them, who do we have besides Kobe and inconsistent Lamar, No One. Guys like Smush, Bynum, Kwame,Cook, Luke, Sasha, Evans, Turiaf, would be lucky if they can get 5 minutes of playing time,with other teams, most of the above mentioned guys will end up being bench warmers in other teams. The Lakers just doesn't have the talents, and Mitch as GM should be gathering good talents around Kobe before it is too late. Mitch never makes important trade before trade line, never picks up good players during off season.
I mean if there is a good GM talents are always available, look at what Toronto GMs did, they got three good players from Europe in Calderon, Gabajosa and Anthony Parker.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not buying into the Anthony parker or Garabjosa thing. not real sure about Barghnani guy as the 1st pick he's just a 3 pt shooter as a 1st pick. Calderon I like he's a player in the Arroyo mold. Kinda slow but aggressive and a good playmaker. 

I'm not down on our overall talent. We got some players.Farmar and Bynum are solid picks, Sasha is terrible,Turiaf is a real find as a 2nd rd pick he's a player if given starters minutes nightly could be a real numbers producer. He's better than Bynum but no one wants to see that they only see bynum's age and length. Turiaf does almost everything better and compete's harder. 

kwame is a legit starting center very good defensively, Vlad is solid if he were a reserve, and Evans fills a role as a reserve. 

I just think injuries and attitude by Kobe and PJ are off base. 

Odom is just playing terrible since he's returned. His numbers aren't bad but he seems to struggle hitting shots and he struggling finishing off the dribble. Maybe he's not in ideal shape yet or in his groove but he's not playing well. 

being without kwame and Walton, players in the starting 5 who at last season's end had developed a real chemistry together along with Kobe, Smush and Lamar. We keep having to reinvent our offense with the continual loss of starters. 

I didn't realize it before but Walton ability to penetrate the paint with his post ups got others easy baskets and helped collapse the defense for offensive boards Plus with kwame they were 2 players who actually blocked people out physically which cut down on all the offensive rebounds we are now giving up.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe's game has been very predictable as of late. Im no way telling him how he should play, but just from a fan's point of view and observation, Kobe's biggest weakness is not knowing when to take over or when to be passive. 

It looks like he's approaching his game by structure rather than going with the flow. In most occassions, his pattern would be "not shooting in the 1st, goes off in the 2nd, not so much in the 3rd and take over on the 4th".


Majority of our best games and convincing wins always falls into the "Kobe Bryant naturally going with the flow" category, its no accident that we certainly lose when Kobe either forces his shots or forces his teammates to connect a bucket.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Sasha shouldn't be playing. Give his minutes to someone else.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Not buying into the Anthony parker or Garabjosa thing. not real sure about Barghnani guy as the 1st pick he's just a 3 pt shooter as a 1st pick. Calderon I like he's a player in the Arroyo mold. Kinda slow but aggressive and a good playmaker.


I don't think you know them very well... you should watch them play more often (when Raptors will be on the national TV). Bargnani is not only a 3p shooter (Mitchell keeps him out of perimeter), Calderon is very different from Arroyo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We'll be fine.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Sasha shouldn't be playing. Give his minutes to someone else.


He is good as long as he doesn't start chucking up 3s.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Theonee said:


> He is good as long as he doesn't start chucking up 3s.


Over 60% of his shots are behind the arc. That's all he does. Can't create for others, doesn't attack the basket, doesn't defend well. 

Sadly that means he has no trade value.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i love how we lose to trash night in and night out


Wow. That's just an extremely ignorant comment. Also pretty funny considering the Raps played poorly most of the game. I guess either the Lakers lost to trash that were playing like trash, which makes the Lakers awful; or perhaps the Lakers lost to a good team.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> Wow. That's just an extremely ignorant comment. Also pretty funny considering the Raps played poorly most of the game. I guess either the Lakers lost to trash that were playing like trash, which makes the Lakers awful; or perhaps the Lakers lost to a good team.



we lost to a decent up and coming team. please don't boast about your team when you are a mere 4 games over .500 and you are in the weakest division in basketball. college teams could compete for the atlantic division title...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Wow. That's just an extremely ignorant comment. Also pretty funny considering the Raps played poorly most of the game. I guess either the Lakers lost to trash that were playing like trash, which makes the Lakers awful; or perhaps the Lakers lost to a good team.


Awesome. And you are posting here why?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Awesome. And you are posting here why?


We can't blame him, the feeling must be like a homeless guys winning a million dollar lottery.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Awesome. And you are posting here why?


Probably because the Raptors aren't trash while you said they were.


----------

